# Significance of YOUR user name?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What is the significance of your user name?

Zeeva is my GSD. Hence she is my username for this forum!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Selzer is my last name.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

First and middle name.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe is my dog's name. I just added on the -theque to be distinguishing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First name with a bunch of random numbers.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Initial of first name and last name


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I suppose mine is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Dun Ringill is a stone ruin on the Isle of Skye. It's also a Jethro Tull song. My husband is a big time Tull fan. 

When we bred 2 litters of GSDs in the early 90's we used Dun Ringill as a kennel name. I've used DunRingill as a user name on several forums.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Combo of the country I'm from and the country I live in


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

mine is a name I made up a long time ago when I was moto about being a marine wife. now that i am not moto anymore I still havent changed it and i dont know why...i guess cause its just been there for years and years now that its just second nature. its my user name for virtually everything i need a username for.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Its kind of self explanatory! Its also one of my most favorite relationships that I have.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jessie, well my name is Jessica and Jessie is my nickname.lol. And wessie rhymed.lol. As for 99, I just put that.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm boring. My name is Rachelle. So I went with Chelle. BORING!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Well...My username in the past has been iPanda (cause I love it 'i' in front of iPod and such, and I LOVE panda bears)...A youtube serious came out called Baman Piderman (it's seriously stupidly funny), and as I've always loved batman, and my ex roommate loved spiderman...it just sort of stuck. We'd sing the theme song allll the time, which goes: "I baman! I Piderman! I come over dah house! We're best friends!!" so I started using iBaman.

O.O


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is because of a fish.

I keep saltwater fish, all kinds. Octopuses, clown fish, wrasses you name it. Well I used to have a star puffer fish that would grow to be HUGE (4 foot long) and her name was Narny. She was named after a race of people from a show called Babylon 5 called the Narn because she had very similar patterning. Because she was a girl I named her Narny. Normally my screen names on forums is NarnyTheGreat because she was so big. But I figured I could cut it down to just Narny.

I know, I'm a dork. I can admit it lol.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My first car that was worth a flip I installed Brembo brakes/calipers on it. I was just getting into forums and needed a screen name, looked around my room and there sat the box it all came in...so I used it. Keep in mind this was near 20 years ago before Brembo was a somewhat known name.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

brembo said:


> My first car that was worth a flip I installed Brembo brakes/calipers on it. I was just getting into forums and needed a screen name, looked around my room and there sat the box it all came in...so I used it. Keep in mind this was near 20 years ago before Brembo was a somewhat known name.


That's exactly what I think of every time I see one of your posts. I figured that's where you got it from.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Alot of my friends from star wars galaxies knew me as lonestarr, then at its dying year there was a bunch of server merges and name changes. I had to go with Loneforce. Since then Ive been playing Star Wars The Old Republic, and Loneforce kinda followed me there. I figured if its good enough for there, its good enough for here  So all in all Theres no significiance at all in my name


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Linda became Linny when I was a little kid. Now the grandkids all call me Gramma Linny. Shortened to glinny.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Courtney is not even my real name just liked it as a kid Completely random when I signed up.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Mine is from a character in a Monty Python's Flying Circus sketch. One of my favorite shows of all time and one of my favorite sketches from that show.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine is also pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

My husband is the one who signed up using the moniker: GMthrust. He's a pilot, so that's where the Thrust originated. And his first name is Michael....or shortened....Mike. There's an awful lot of Mike's out there, so I call him Good Mike...that's how the GM got started.

He and I share this account (btw, my name is Shirley)....and then on dog-forums elsewhere my nic is 3.2Whites---which means: three female white shepherds (altho one is at least a tad bit of siberian husky), and two smaller whites.....a yes-always-been-that-skinny fourteen y/o 6.5 lbs female cat, and an Agilichi<---(an itty-bitty super skinny four y/o 3.5 lbs rescue chihuahua who now does agility just as well as the Big Girls).

(ETA) *Agilichi*:


That's Pippen, who was just then learning the jumps-n-tunnels portion of agility. She's awesome.....and then....me....well....lol....not-so-much but I really try.


----------



## Gmthrust (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoops that was supposed to be a video! Woe is I.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mine is simple...

Jax is her name and 08 is the year I adopted her.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is meaningless to me, but it means something to my husband since he's the one who created the account.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i read the book Dragonwyke when i was 12yrs old. it's about obsessive "love" and a very brave young woman. Dragonwyke itself was a huge ancient castle on a rocky outcrop overlooking a dark sea. it was all very romantic and daring at the time. 

the word itself is scots/irish gaelic meaning Resting Place of the Dragon or Place of the Dragon or Dragon's Cave. i've been Dragonwyke ever since i was 12yrs old, throughout school and when the net came along it was just a natural expansion. that's on 38yrs now. lol, how time does get on. 

dw~


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

my name is taken from a song from my favorite band, The Smashing Pumpkins. The song is "Glass' Theme" and the lyric that inspired the name is:

shattering fast
i'm glass, i'm glass


----------



## Manny (Feb 6, 2012)

Manny- short for Manfred, our GSD pup.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gmthrust said:


> Whoops that was supposed to be a video! Woe is I.


It is a video! Click on the image. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-significance-your-user-name.html#post2451546


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Years ago, I used to work here as the housekeeper:
Welcome to Craigdarroch Castle!

It was the most fun job ever, and absolutely loved and enjoyed each and every day. When I first started using forums, I wanted an easy to remember user name that had some meaning to me.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

this is the significance of my user name.

bismarck pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

nickname


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden's nickname has always been Gator.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i used to love Jansson's books as kid..
and i still do.



here is quote from Wiki.


The *Hattifatteners* (Swedish: _Hattifnattar_, Finnish: _Hattivatit_) are creatures in the Moomin books and comic strips by Tove Jansson. They are particularly prominent in the books _Finn Family Moomintroll_.
The Hattifatteners are tall, thin, ghost-like creatures, resembling long white socks. They have round neckless heads with two round eyes. Below their heads on either side are four or five finger-like projections that resemble hands. They are silent and serious, having neither the ability to talk nor to hear, but in contrast, their sense of feeling is extremely accurate, and they can sense even the most minor tremblings of the ground. They communicate seemingly by telepathy, and their eyes change colour with the sky. They also seem to be melancholic characters. However, despite physiologically resembling animals, Hattifatteners grow from seeds. Planting Hattifattener seeds where someone has taken up residence is an effective way to get rid of him or her.
Hattifatteners travel the sea in small boats, meeting every year on a lonely island. Their main interest is in the weather and they collectively own a barometer. They seem to have an interest in lightning storms, and such conditions electrify them making them give out a pale glow, and making them dangerous to touch.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Caledon is the name of my cat. My son found him 12 years ago. Was the only remaining kitten from a cat that was abandoned on my parents property in Caledon. In a weak moment I said yes. Been the best cat and loves everyone.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

<<-- I have no idea how I came up with that name.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Kiya is one of my dogs names...boring.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I used the first initial of each of my dogs' names.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My initials, LHC, and the initials of my kennel name, ZTH. It was original.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My name and my dog's name at the time I signed up. Unfortunately, you can't change username here, I'd love to create a new one for me and Koda.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Liesje (or Liesy) is the diminutive of my real name, Lies.


----------



## PDFrogman (Mar 19, 2012)

retired NYC Police Officer assigned to the SCUBA Team
*P*olice *D*epartment "*F*rogman"


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Bit of along story. My last name is Weber. I am used to people asking "1 B or 2" or just mis-spelling it. I went to sell a car, back in the days before internet, and went into the newspaper office. The gal behind the desk asked me for my name, and I said "Joel Weber, 1 B". she diligently started writing and then looked up and asked, "how do you spell Onebee?. It took me almost a minute to explain that was not my name and that became a standing joke within my family. (my family decided when I got engaged my fiance was a Weber to be)


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew absolutely nothing about German Shepherds when I came here and I'm a girl, hence the name.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Mine pretty self explanatory too.

Black GSDs have always been my favorites and that's what I had when I joined, of course since then, both of the puppies I've gotten have been sable. LOL But black is still my favorite GSD color.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It is fun reading these!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

My husband and I got married on Halloween, so "Spooky" has been a handle for several different accounts.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

self explanatory  it's a play on the movie Must Love Dogs


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Umm? I have a black cat?


----------



## Jtmj2k1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mine is a combo of my husband Jason, my name Tracy, Oldest daughter Monica and Son Jereth...it was made in 2001 so hence...jtmj2k1. Of course my youngest Daughter wasn't born till 2003...so I just kept the name since I did alot on the internet and didn't want to change everything...


----------



## pinogirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Since I enjoy drinking Pino Grigio wine my girlfriend game me the nickname Pinogirl!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mine is my last name, which when I think about it, is not very smart to use on a worldwide forum, lest someone Google me and discover all the silly things I've ever said.

Oh well.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Bismarck said:


> this is the significance of my user name.
> 
> bismarck pictures by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket


Looking at your photos--Did you shoot yourself in the arm??


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My dogs names are Jasmine and Delgado, and I noticed one day combining the names made Jade which I thought was cool. So I took the first two letters from mine, the second letter of Jazzy, and the first two of Delgado and came up with Shade


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I live in Chicago, and I have dogs. 
It's also the name of my website which I've had for more than 10 years, so I often use this name.






chelle said:


> I'm boring. My name is Rachelle. So I went with Chelle. BORING!


When I see your user name I think of Portal.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

For a long time we only had Kessler and Ellie and we always said "kess" for short; hence kess&ellie. 

I think it has a nice ring to it, as in a bar or restaurant name!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine is after my daughter's name - Alana. We call her Laney Bear. I started the bad habit of using that as my internet name because my name is very common and is always taken already. LaneyB never seems to be in use. She would probably be horrified if she knew!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Catriona is my first name and my second begins with Z.. pretty simple 
It bothers me that its catz instead of Catz though, why did I forget to use a capital letter! The joys of being incredibly dyslexic


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I live in the timber and generally have 2 gsds. I'm not real creative.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

First name last name initial


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine is after my mare Rhage, she is the most accomplished of my show horses to date and a homebred, thus exceedingly special, the LA part is my initials.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Angelina is a variation of my given name. Some people call me that. 3 is my favorite number.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

just my first name and first letter of my last name.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

Names of our dogs - Verona is italian for the name Veronica, which means "true", Lila in sanskrit means "pastime" or "happiness" so put them together: a truepastime .


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Pattern Day Trader is what the IRS, the SEC and the Financial Industry Regulatory Authority all call me, and so now that is how I refer to myself.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

My user name is a take off from my CB handle wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the day. I went by Wacky Wild Woman. That used to be pretty much every nickname I used everywhere, and one time some people started impersonating me (useng capitol I in place of the L etc), so I went with OriginalWacky and there you have it. Pretty much ANY name I ever use is some variation of Wacky and/or my name. 

I also answer to 'Wacky' in real life as well.


----------



## Fiddler (Feb 9, 2011)

I play the fiddle


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

My first and middle name. I know Im creative


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LARHAGE said:


> Mine is after my mare Rhage, she is the most accomplished of my show horses to date and a homebred, thus exceedingly special, the LA part is my initials.


I always want to change your name to large when I see you post, always thought it was a weird way you were trying to spell large ;p


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

One of my labs name is Tank and the 101 is because I love the movie 101 dalmatians but if I could and didn't have sense I would be the star of 101 Labradors


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

mine is one of our dogs' name, and the reason I joined this forum, my first pup

He has since passed, not sure yet if that makes it more meaningful or if it just hurts.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

GMC was my husbands rate in the Navy and I'm his wife  Not very creative either and people usually think it means I love GMC cars :laugh:


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

My first name is *Cai*tlin. Katydids are my favorite bug and there are 255 different varieties of katydids. All worked out in that regard.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's my dog's name


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

OriginalWacky said:


> My user name is a take off from my CB handle wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the day. I went by Wacky Wild Woman. That used to be pretty much every nickname I used everywhere, and one time some people started impersonating me (useng capitol I in place of the L etc), so I went with OriginalWacky and there you have it. Pretty much ANY name I ever use is some variation of Wacky and/or my name.
> 
> I also answer to 'Wacky' in real life as well.


CB handle, huh? Did you drive for a living? My handle is Chacha. Perhaps some impersonators out there, only one original, hahaha...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I joined this forum(my first!) shortly after adopting Kacie. Kacie is Onyx's pack mate. Onyx'_girl_ was for Kacie. I wish I could change it, because it is odd...but whatever~ now after 5 years who cares.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

chelle said:


> CB handle, huh? Did you drive for a living? My handle is Chacha. Perhaps some impersonators out there, only one original, hahaha...


Nope, just hung around CBers and truckers a lot. I guess I'm oft imitated, never duplicated. Hee!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I own a business called Grove Beauty Supply, hence my user name.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I own a business called Grove Beauty Supply, hence my user name.


Beauty Supply, you say? I'd love to do a little chatting with you, if that's ok, please drop me a PM.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My username is my nickname. I've had it for as long as I can remember!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I own a business called Grove Beauty Supply, hence my user name.


do you know any good beauty forums?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, my last name is jocoy and my first name is nancy. My username most places is jocoyn. Pretty dull, eh?


----------



## wjl1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine are the the initials for my first, middle, and last name. 1970 is the year I was born.


----------



## WATIGE (Nov 9, 2011)

WATIGE = We're Almost There It Get's Easier

Hey how can I get a photo of my boy Zion up?


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

What my darling granddaughter calls me plus my last name initial


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My name is JudeAnn, and when I tell folks my name, they almost always sing "Hey Jude" from the beatles.


----------



## 85Echo (Feb 15, 2012)

I plan on having my buddy do Cadaver and Patrol duties when he gets a little older.

In Utah the 10-Code for obvious fatality is 10-85-Echo; which is also how my dog got his name.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of new members (maybe it's just me) so I thought I'd bump this thread. Admin I hope you don't mind?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh is my dog's name, I'm just as unoriginal as others!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm picking up my first GSD puppy in the morning and I picked Midnight as his call name, thus my screen name. I actually thought I was supposed to...whoops!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Warrior was my first German Shepherd who had an impact on my life growing up.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Did I ever reply to this?

My younger son, at the age of about 4, one day when grocery shopping with my husband, insisted that he buy a bouquet of sunflowers. 

"Because," he said, "sunflowers are Mama's favorite!"

We had never discussed my favorite flower, so I guess my little one really loved them :wub:
He ran up the stairs that day, with them clutched in his little fist, enthusiastically declaring, "Look, Mama, we found your favorite!" 

And that is why my Internet handle is Sunflowers.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just used the initial of my first name ,with my full last name, and the initals for my state.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess mine is obvious, lol. My puppy isn't quite as dark as a blanket back anymore, but since he still has black from head to tail and isn't quite a saddle back yet, I call him "poncho back" sometimes, lmao.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine's pretty obvious as well! I usually use "drugdog1" (used to work in prison and found a lot of drugs during searches without a dog lol). Didn't think it would be good on this forum since I don't have a dog trained for that job!


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

I am a trainer & have been for years-this name kind of stuck...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I was living in SW Wyoming when I joined. Wyoming is a big state but had few people (it was inbetween booms then). I figured it was a fairly innocuous handle and related to where I was living.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Gator (my dogs' name) and Bytes for mega/gigabytes...as in internet usage and the thousands of hrs. at my computer to research dog health.

As well, I make compilation C.D.'s as b-day and x-mas gifts, and my "label" is GatorBytes...I even put a c with a circle for copyright...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine's kinda self explanatory. When I joined I had 4 GSDs, a Cocker and a Corgi mix. They were the '& The Gang' part.

Lauri is my first name.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine comes from a deep love of wolves - it's been a hobby of mine for the past 10 years or so to learn everything I could about wolf behaviour, anatomy, physiology, etc...


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Jag has been my nickname for over 12 years. I even have it tattoo'd on my arm, LOL!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mine has absolutely nothing to do with the Army's Judge Advocate General, aka JAG. I get asked that alot.

Mine is because I am a die hard Jacksonville Jaguars fan. I grew up there, went to all of the rallies to get the team, and have DirecTV for the sole purpose of watvhing my games every week.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

It was my nickname back in highschool. the 68 was my football and hockey numbers and 1 was my lacrosse number. Its been my user name for about everything for about 6 years so i dont forget 100 different ones


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When I joined Pyrate was my heart dog and I was still waiting for Raina to get old enough to come to the US so I became Pyratemom because I was so close to him I always felt like a mom. I still miss him today but Raina is trying real hard to fill that empty space in my heart.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mooch is my dog Mojo's nickname  we often call her "mooch dog" because she's so laid back and lazy


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

some think i am an avid hunter. nothing could be further from the truth. huntergreen is a the color of my truck.


----------

